# honey Vodka



## stajerc61

I've been thinking about it. Did you dilute your honey prior to fermentation?


----------



## eliahu

YEs of cource. we distil it every year if we have good harvest. keep in mind that this valuable drink and costs expensive too. because you need high Quality multiflower Honey(Oregano, clvoer, Cotton thistle.hawthorn. etc. but Fermentation and distiling seems to be very hard because. requires a lot of attention.


----------



## Fuzzy

Congratulations.... You have just confessed, in writing, to a comitting a fedral felony, *AND* posted it in a public forum.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

Well, perhaps technically, but prosecution AFAIK is reserved for the *sale* of unlicensed distilled beverages. Uncle Sam's interest is financial.


----------



## DeeAnna

Congratulations ... you have just confessed to not knowing your geography. Has it occurred to you that Eliahu might live in the country of Georgia, where United States law has absolutely no reign?


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Even if you do not sell it, distilling your own alcohol is illegal under federal law (without having a distillery license of course). However, if you don't live in the United States I find it hard to believe that Eliahu could be prosecuted


----------



## eliahu

OH What a strict laws. Here everyone can distil what ever they want and it is not restricted by government of Georgia Caucasus . but if you decide to sell it without license you will be put in prison if they find your product on the market. By the way sometimes i make myself Wal nut Cognac and many kinds of wine. too. i also distil Vodka with wine .


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Fortunately we can all make wine and beer all we want so long as we don't sell it without a license and/or make over a certain amount (I forget the exact amount, but its quite a bit).

I am very curious though, as to how you make honey vodka...there is the option of using already distilled vodka from the store? Would that work?


----------



## eliahu

no i never used used already distiled Vodka for Honey Vodka. i dilute it with water pollen or wine boiler then distill.


----------



## Barry

Desert Viking Ranch said:


> or make over a certain amount (I forget the exact amount, but its quite a bit).


500 gallons. I've brewed two 5 gallons batches this year, so I still have another 490 gallons to go! 

I had a friend's sister bring homemade vodka from Poland last year and it was just superb. She said she would get me a video of the process.


----------



## eliahu

what kind of Vodka do you mean? Polland is the largest manufacturer of Alcohol drinks


----------



## Barry

Not sure, but she is visiting Poland now and will be bring me back the recipe and video of making it.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Barry said:


> Not sure, but she is visiting Poland now and will be bring me back the recipe and video of making it.


When you get the recipe and video....would you please share it :banana:

As you may have guessed from my name, I am no stranger to mead. I used to make about 100 gallons a year (gave a good portion of it away) but honey got really expensive. I think my last batch used about 20lbs of honey for a 5 gallon batch. Maybe next year I will have enough to get back into it. I am really interested in honey vodka, or honey anything for that matter!


----------



## SweetThing

We have an awesome licenced Meadery in Ontario- Google Munro Meadery. Just received some as a house warming gift. After I hinted that I would really like to try some. I may never buy wine again. Sorry if you are in the states, so far they can only market in Canada. They have dry and sweet mead and melomel, fruit meads.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Argh! Yea shipping to the States won't work. In fact I think shipping between certain states is even a no-no here.

Thanks for the link....now if only I still lived in Michigan, I'd make a visit. :doh:


----------



## DeeAnna

Oh, well, hey, Canada is a nice country but great mead can be made "south of the border" too.  My husband is very fond of this meadery: http://whitewinter.com/ Their "Acer" is awesome -- honey and maple syrup.


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Hey now, I will be about 4 hours away from Iron River come deer season (annual vacation). Maybe I will stop by - what a GREAT idea adding the maple syrup!


----------



## SweetThing

DeeAnna That looks fantastic-who ever thought of honey and Maple together! They have very creative labels and flavours.


----------



## DeeAnna

I'm tickled you enjoyed my suggestion to check out the White Winter Winery. I am not at all a fan of sweet wines/meads, but even their sweet meads are not cloyingly so. The semi sweet to drier ones are smooth and crisp. Very drinkable. If you can't visit in person, be aware they pack their bottles incredibly well for mail order shipping.


----------



## eliahu

Wow, So many commments! you know i make Good honey Vodka With Fermentation Method and thats tastes great and i am planning to start a liittle production to observe marketand similiar product doesnt exist on the market in Geoprgia so competitor will not be, but seems to be very expensive to produce. if anyone want to taste my Vodka, kindly i invite you all In Georgia.


----------



## Barry

If I ever make it to Georgia, I will for sure stop in and have a drink with you!!


----------



## eliahu

here you will inroduce ancient christian culture and many historical places too. if you decide to travel to Georgia you will have an opportinuty to see my apiary and taste some valuable Drinks : i have 5 kinds of Wine, Vodkas:Georgian Chacha, Honey Vodka, Wal nut Cognac and Fruit Vodka too.


----------



## Edcrosbys

Barry said:


> 500 gallons. I've brewed two 5 gallons batches this year, so I still have another 490 gallons to go! ...


Is this for spirits or wine/beer? My understanding was a big federal no-no to distill.

http://www.ttb.gov/faqs/genalcohol.shtml


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch

Barry was referring to brewing...as in beer (or wine).


----------



## nursebee

Eliahu, I would travel to Georgia just to try some of your stuff. Heard a report once of a guy that travelled overseas and stayed with someone that made the stuff, sounds great.

Distillation (and I think any other method of concentrating spirits beyond normal fermentation levels) is illegal in the US.

Here in the states we can make a lot of beer and wine, but not all that we want. There is a limit of one or two hundred gallons per adult.


----------



## eliahu

Sir. i could be appreciate if you travel to Georgia and taste my vodka. i know that distilling license is required to distil alcohol drinks. but here we have different laws in Georgia republic. here you can distill as much as you want but if you decide to sell it without license then police may arrest you if they notice illegal occupation. Yes i have to confess thats honey vodka is the hardest to distill thats why a few people distill it. and i use natural fermentaton method( bee pollen or wine boiler)
i dont use special brewing tanks because they are very expensive and i cant afford it i use plastic drums. after fermentation i pour it in the distilling machine


----------



## Vance G

I don't suppose you would part with a description of your distilling machinery JUST for scientific curiosity you understand. A recipe for your natural fermentation would be good too. Do you mean you just add pollen to get the yeast for the fermentation? How much water to how much honey? Do you put boiled potatoes in it too:<} I wish a trip to your beautiful history filled country was in my budget! Regards Vance


----------



## Gord

Why do so many people get on here with replies like "you have just confessed on a public forum" etc ?
Self righteous nonsense like this is simply miserable. How about laying off the judgements and intimidation. There's nothing positive about it, and it takes the fun out of an activity that people enjoy and wish to share. I've had a still in the past, and I enjoy the odd toke. C'mon and get me!


----------



## mcdermottm

i think that people think you are in Georgia, USA. I love vodka! i think it's crazy that we can make beer and wine and mead but it's illegal to distill vodka! i guess 'freedom' only goes so far!


----------



## Vance G

The objectionable part of distilling that used to get people caught was the pig manure smell of the spent mash rotting. If one is sensible about the size of equipment and disposal of the waste. I don't think short of your big mouth, many will know or care if you are distilling. There are so many laws on the books now that we are all jailable anyway for something! The least free among us resent folks lacking chains.


----------



## TattooedBeek

Gord said:


> Why do so many people get on here with replies like "you have just confessed on a public forum" etc ?
> Self righteous nonsense like this is simply miserable. How about laying off the judgements and intimidation. There's nothing positive about it, and it takes the fun out of an activity that people enjoy and wish to share. I've had a still in the past, and I enjoy the odd toke. C'mon and get me!


I agree. Some people just get their rocks off by acting holier-than-thou. It is rather irritating.


----------



## Edcrosbys

Gord said:


> Why do so many people get on here with replies like "you have just confessed on a public forum" etc ?


 I'll **ASSUME** they are giving you a heads up and trying to be friendly. 
I know some jobs out there do a fairly in depth searches online to find out what kind of person they are hiring. 
I personally was hoping there was a way around the law. Lord knows you can buy the equipment all day long!


----------



## TattooedBeek

Edcrosbys said:


> I'll **ASSUME** they are giving you a heads up and trying to be friendly.
> I know some jobs out there do a fairly in depth searches online to find out what kind of person they are hiring.
> I personally was hoping there was a way around the law. Lord knows you can buy the equipment all day long!


In some cases perhaps...but comments like "Congratulations.... You have just confessed, in writing, to a comitting a fedral felony, AND posted it in a public forum." is more like I'm a smug pompous jerk and I just used my internet detective skills to bust you.


----------



## Barry

OK, let's move on from these remarks please.


----------



## eliahu

i have already distiled 20 gallons of honey vodka and i will be distilling 10 gallons very soon


----------



## Vance G

Do you have a refracting or pot still? What is your recipe for your fermentation? I think I am going to build a refracting still that can also be used as a pot still so I can make some water of life from peaty barley malt like my ancesters. I need another hobby for the winter. Oh BTW if you can pass a drug test and are semi competent and or breathing, don't worry about people looking for pecadilloes on the net. Just go to Williston North Dakota. Work and live like a dog and make 60 K to double that if you have any ambition. If you have computer skills or a CDL make more. A huge oil boom going on if the anti fracking fanatics don't get it shut down.


----------



## pascopol

Why waste precious honey for ordinary vodka?

Vodka is made from potatoes, or better from rye. The secret of great tasting vodka is in the fermentation and filtration process. 

I would make MEAD from my honey instead of wasting it for vodka.

LOL


----------



## Vance G

OK, Pascopal, what is your recipe for fermenting potatoes and or rye! I am sick of all you teases.


----------



## willyC

pascopol said:


> Why waste precious honey for ordinary vodka?
> 
> Vodka is made from potatoes, or better from rye. The secret of great tasting vodka is in the fermentation and filtration process.
> 
> I would make MEAD from my honey instead of wasting it for vodka.
> 
> LOL


I would want to taste it before passing judgement, if it was hard to justify then yes, use the taters and rye.


----------



## pascopol

Vance G said:


> ...... what is your recipe for fermenting potatoes and or rye! I am sick of all you teases.


I do not distill vodka, it is not worth it, cheap enough in liquor store.

Besides I prefere Scotch as far as hard liquor is concerned.


----------



## eliahu

The recipe prior to fermentation take 45kg multiflower honey add 90liter water. you should use old black useless pollen frames or fermentation bacteries too, but if you use pollen frames it will taste better. for quick fermentation you need to put fermetation tanks in the warm place. after fementation it will loose sweetness and will be ready to distill. it will be very hard to explain my stuff better from the web site.


----------



## Barry

pascopol said:


> I would make MEAD from my honey instead of wasting it for vodka.
> 
> LOL


Good for you. There are other's who would use it in making vodka. No need to laugh at those who do it differently than you.


----------



## Nabber86

"Vodka" usually refers to neutral spirit (as in having *no *flavor - other than pure alcohol). It is distilled using a high effciency reflux column and any honey flavor in the mash would be stripped out. 

If you distill mead with a pot still, the flavor compounds make it through and you would get Honey Brandy. 

Of course, the terminology may be different in Georgia.


----------



## Barry

I know the homebrew Vodka I had from Poland last year certainly had flavor beyond alcohol.


----------



## Nabber86

Think of the following list of what is conventionally considered as "vodka":

Chopin
Luksusowa
Absolute
Grey Goose
Russian Standard
Sky
Ketal One
Stolichnaya
Smirnoff
Popov
All of these meet the definition of vodka (clear neutral spirit distilled with a column, several are further refined with micro-filtration to remove any trace of cogener that may have carried over). 

I supposed you could have "flavored" vodka, but that is not really vodka. You could also use a pot still, but that really isnt vodka either.

But why worry about semantics? If I came in here and said that cyser was made with raspberries and honey, or that braggot was made with honey and apples, would you not correct me?


----------



## whiskers

Look on youtube for "popcorn sutton" or "the last one". You will find parts of a documentary on moonshine making in appalachia. Perhaps it's all there. If not there is said to be a dvd. It shows pretty clearly how to make a still and a small run of moonshine.
Bill


----------



## Nabber86

I have found this website to be particularly informative.


----------



## MrsTreeBee

Missouri doesn't follow the federal law on this matter. So if you are lucky enough to live in rural Missouri and don't show off about it or try to sell it you can produce up to 200 gallon for a household of two adults. Yeah for states rights! http://www.moga.mo.gov/statutes/chapters/chap311.htm


----------



## Nabber86

I guess I forget to post the link: 

http://moonshine-still.com/


----------



## eliahu

you need pollen to ferment it easily and correct dilution of honey and water


----------



## clean6

I ran 40 gal ferment with 48 lbs honey, distillers yeast and double run got me 1.25 gal 120 proof. Not a good return. http://www.artisan-distiller.net


----------



## eliahu

To receive good return you need High quality Multiflower honey with high contents of glucose app: 81-91%


----------



## Nabber86

clean6 said:


> I ran 40 gal ferment with 48 lbs honey, distillers yeast and double run got me 1.25 gal 120 proof. Not a good return. http://www.artisan-distiller.net


At just over a pound of honey per gallon, you didnt start with that much alcohol to recover in the wash to begin with. 

Also, 1.25 gal at 120 proof equates to 0.75 gallons of pure EtOH (200 proof). 0.75 gallons / 40 gallons = less than 2 percent by weight in the wash. Either your measuring is off, or that pot still works pretty good.


----------



## clean6

Nabber which measurment would that be?
Col Wilson
Stripped to 10% and got 5 gal low wine and ended with above.
Thanks


----------



## Nabber86

A 1.25 gallon yield at 60% (120 P) is 0.75 gallons of pure alcohol (200 P). Dividing that by a 40 gallon initial batch volume means that the starting alcohol content was somewhere around 2 percent. Something is wrong there. You should have gotten an OG of somewhere around 1.045. If the mead fermented completely out it should have ended up somewhere in the neighborhood of 6 percent alcohol. You lost 4 percent alcohol (1.6 gallons at 200 P) somewhere along the way. 

Either the mead _was_ at 2 percent and the still did a really good job of recovery. Or the mead was at 6 percent and the still did a really crappy job. Or you measured something wrong. What type of scale and hydrometers are you using? Did you measure the honey by weight or by volume?

Something else that is odd – How the heck did you run 40 gallons through a small “Artisan” still? 

I notice that you are also new here. You arent a trolling ATF agent are you?


----------



## clean6

I seldom measure except once in a while I use hydrometer to check if ferment is finished..
run enough to know how still works.. 10 gal at a time..
Honey was slightly fermented and crystalized.
I am to the right of Atilla the Hun. 
I do not hate much but Gvt is close to being there..
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nabber86

Let the yeast do the work for you and start with the strongest mash/mead/wash that you can possible charge the still with. You want something like 15 to 20 percent percent alcohol going in. It takes just as long to run a 10-gallon batch at 5 percent as it does to run a 10-gallon batch at 20 percent, but you get 4 times the end product. 

Also, get yourself a good proof hydrometer.


----------



## AndrewGWU

> Let the yeast do the work for you and start with the strongest mash/mead/wash that you can possible charge the still with. You want something like 15 to 20 percent percent alcohol going in. It takes just as long to run a 10-gallon batch at 5 percent as it does to run a 10-gallon batch at 20 percent, but you get 4 times the end product.
> 
> Also, get yourself a good proof hydrometer.


I second the hydrometer part... however, I have to disagree with fermenting at that high of ABV. Home distilling is about quality, not quantity. Although a newbie at bees I have distilled for a while. For the cleanest product with the least off flavors you do not want to stress your yeast. I would keep it at 14% or less. Also, a firm knowledge of cuts and experience making them goes a long ways. With a little time and experience you can be putting store bought spirits to shame.


----------



## Nabber86

AndrewGWU said:


> I second the hydrometer part... however, I have to disagree with fermenting at that high of ABV. Home distilling is about quality, not quantity. Although a newbie at bees I have distilled for a while. For the cleanest product with the least off flavors you do not want to stress your yeast. I would keep it at 14% or less. Also, a firm knowledge of cuts and experience making them goes a long ways. With a little time and experience you can be putting store bought spirits to shame.


True, but it depends on the apparatus that is being used. With a long enough column, packing rings, and super-fine reflux control, SWIM can produce Russian Standard out of mash made from rotten barley and old gym socks.


----------



## clean6

What yeast gives that high a %?
I run mostly UJSSM.
Wife makes cuts for me.
I will put my White Dog up against most..
Third run, heads tails go on French oak spirals. 
Would like to do honey again tho with more attention to measurements.


----------



## eliahu

Bee pollen is better yeast than UJSSM also pollen gives a wonderful fragrance to mead or Vodka


----------



## eliahu

I plan to distill another one with different method in the nearist future.


----------



## Jim Stevens

I never have distilled or made vodka but I have made Barenjager Honey Liqueur!
That was sure good.
There are many recipes out there you can find.
I started with 1 Leader of 151 Proof Vodka then added some of the following;
Ginger graded, Nutmeg, Lemon rind, lemon slices, cinnamon, Vanilla Bean man are they expensive, Vanilla Chai, about 30oz. Honey, high quality of course along with some other ingredients.
After blinding I let it set seven to eight weeks Boy it was good, strong but good.
I took some to a Christmas party one time and shared, it was a Hit!

Jim


----------



## whiskeytripping

Recipes and theories behind distilling *for informational purposes only* need to visit here
http://homedistiller.org/forum/


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I believe you can have a still for making fuel for your car. Add some flavoring and you can drink it also. Have not tried it yet but, your local wine beer making supply place should sell all the equipment to make it just use it as "fuel".


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

EastSideBuzz said:


> I believe you can have a still for making fuel for your car.


You cannot *legally *distill _any _alcohol without a permit. Yes, you can get a permit, if you follow the rules. If you get an industrial permit, the alcohol will have to be _denatured_. You really don't want to drink _that_.

http://www.ttb.gov/spirits/faq.shtml#s3



> Spirits may be produced for non-beverage purposes for fuel use only without payment of tax, but you also must file an application, receive TTB's approval, and follow requirements, such as construction, use,records and reports.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

So what about this http://www.fueldistillation.com/

PURPOSE. The application is completed by a person (applicant) who
would like to establish a plant to produce, process, and store, and use or
distribute distilled spirits to be used exclusively for fuel purpose under 26
U.S.C. 5181. Distilled spirits means only ethanol or ethyl alcohol. The
production of methanol does not require a permit from the Alcohol
and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau. The production of distilled spirits
from petroleum, natural gas, or coal is not allowed by the Alcohol Fuel
Producer's Permit. http://www.fueldistillation.com/alcoholpermit.pdf


----------



## Nabber86

This is the best website to go to for information if you are looking to produce an alternative fuel product. 

http://moonshine-still.com/


----------



## eliahu

her is the website for those who want taste real honey Vodka 
www.combvodka.com


----------



## virginiawolf

eliahu, Thank You for sharing,

I hope the local beer and liquor store where I got some Barenjager from can get some of this for me. I don't drink much liquor but vodka would be my choice if was to have some so honey vodka sounds delicious. If I get some I will report back. The labor intensive part of brewing with honey is understood. I have rushed some home brewed beer with honey in it and it wasn't quite ready. The mead took over a year on one batch and then 2 years on the other batch. It takes attention. Do you have to age the honey vodka for a while?


----------



## Michael Palmer

We have a producer of honey vodka in Vermont...Todd H if you know him. Must be awfully good high test. $35 a bottle. 

Saw him on TV in a Vermont products spot.

"If you treat the honey and water with respect, magical things happen".

Musta been nippin' at the jug. Magical things happening.


----------



## eliahu

I dont know him in person but it would be interesting to speak to him. Basicly true Honey Vodka is the drink which is made of High quality multiflwoer honey. of course you need to ferment it, then get mead, put it into the distilller and distill then .


----------



## DRAKOS

Eliahu, great project.
Do you distill it once or twice?
How about heads and tails? In what proof do you cut???
Thanks


----------



## eliahu

I distill it only once and get about 40-50 volume alcohol(80-100proof) than cut it upto 40 volume. if you distill it twice it will loose aroma. i have my own custom copper distiller. it contains Boliler,evaporation system and cooler. i dont have finnancing to enlarge the production because it requires a lot of money to invest in this project


----------



## eliahu

I distill it only once and get about 40-50 volume alcohol(80-100proof) than cut it upto 40 volume. if you distill it twice it will loose aroma. i have my own custom copper distiller. it contains Boliler,evaporation system and cooler. i dont have finnancing to enlarge the production because it requires a lot of money to invest in this project


----------



## DRAKOS

Eliahu thanks for the reply.
I have a tip for you to try.
If you collect the liquid that remained in the pot after the distillation, and use it instead of water, in your next batch, you will have much more aroma and taste in your next final product.
At first try a 50-50 liquid-water mixture, and then you decide.


----------



## eliahu

AS i know the aroma depands on honey quality. i use high quality multiflower honey. you mean to ferment next batch with liquid and water? i have never tried it


----------



## DRAKOS

Yes, exactly. You see the more of the essential oils, remain in the liquid.


----------



## whiskeytripping

Drakos is right, just keep using the same backset. The flavor will keep getting better


----------



## falls pa

http://homedistiller.org/forum/

good chat room for home brew, not so pleasant as here, but what do you expect from moonshiners


----------



## coat384

Eliahu, would u be willing to give up ur wal nut cognac recipe?


----------



## grozzie2

So we had a batch of meade that turned out 'not so good'. Something I learned years ago from making wine, the best brandy comes from a rather poor wine. So I did a little shopping online, found one of those countertop 'water distillers', and ordered it. I guess I accidentally put 4 liters of the 'not so good' meade into it this evening, and what can I say but WOW that end product is nice.

Going to find a small oak cask this weekend, see if we can start ageing it. It's a pretty harsh brew right now, expected when it's fresh out of the still, but a year in a cask will sure turn this into something to behold me thinks.


----------



## Nabber86

grozzie2 said:


> So we had a batch of meade that turned out 'not so good'. Something I learned years ago from making wine, the best brandy comes from a rather poor wine.


Thanks for the hint.


I made a batch of pyment a couple of years ago. I used honey and macerated Catawba grapes. It came out OK, if you like the taste of a handful of Sweet Tarts dissolved in water as a beverage. So I let it it sit there in the basement to see if it would improve with time. It improved, but still way to sweet and way to tart. So based on your post, I ran it through my still last Friday night and stripped off a liter of 160 P brandy (I assume it would be called brandy). Watered back to 80 P and took a sip. Never had anything come off that smooth right of the bat. I am bringing some to the Super Bowl party tonight to share.


----------



## biggraham610

Nabber86 said:


> Thanks for the hint.
> 
> 
> I made a batch of pyment a couple of years ago. I used honey and macerated Catawba grapes. It came out OK, if you like the taste of a handful of Sweet Tarts dissolved in water as a beverage. So I let it it sit there in the basement to see if it would improve with time. It improved, but still way to sweet and way to tart. So based on your post, I ran it through my still last Friday night and stripped off a liter of 160 P brandy (I assume it would be called brandy). Watered back to 80 P and took a sip. Never had anything come off that smooth right of the bat. I am bringing some to the Super Bowl party tonight to share.


Nice, honeybees are not the only thing that gets cranked up in the spring......... come on spring. G


----------



## Nabber86

biggraham610 said:


> Nice, honeybees are not the only thing that gets cranked up in the spring......... come on spring. G



The Brandy was a big hit. I only brought a pint jar that was shared among several people. Everyone thought it was super smooth for being less than 48-hours old. At least I know what I am going to do with all those grapes that I have been letting rot on the vine.


----------



## grozzie2

Nabber86 said:


> So based on your post, I ran it through my still last Friday night and stripped off a liter of 160 P brandy (I assume it would be called brandy). Watered back to 80 P and took a sip. Never had anything come off that smooth right of the bat. I am bringing some to the Super Bowl party tonight to share.


Ok, I've never really played with a still before. Mine came out very smooth, but, it's strong, so the 'watered back' comment peaks my interest. Please elaborate.

FYI, one of the things I discovered in researching the concept. Most countertop water distillers have a 520 watt heating element, and will do 4 liters of distilled water in 4 hours. Most of them come from the same manufacturer, and are just rebadged to various different names. On the manufacturer website, it says, using a typical countertop unit with 520 watt heater is to hot for doing alchohol or essential oils, but, for that they have another model. Same unit, but only a 300 watt heater. This one takes 16 hours to do a full 4 liter batch of distilled water. And in case anybody asks, I bought the water distiller because I need a source of distilled water for preparing slides when doing nosema tests for the bees  And my wife wants to experiment with distilling some essential oils. In absolutely no way was anybody contemplating it's use for other purposes 

Last time I was in the local wine supply store, they had a few cute little 1 liter oak casks, so we are going to stop by this week and buy a couple, then let this age in the cask, see how it turns out. Was originally in the plan for this weekend, but, we didn't get by there yet.


----------



## Nabber86

Get an alcohol hydrometer. They are cheap and come in really handy:

http://www.hillbillystills.com/alcohol_meter_moonshine_hydrometer_measuring_equip_p/ampr.htm

Your local wine/home brew supply store should have these in stock. It will tell you exactly what the proof of your product is. If you get 160° and you want 80° (80° to 86° is what you want), just cut it in half with water and there you go. You will also need to pick up a tall graduated cylinder to float it in.

Aging is a must. You can take somewhat less than optimal product and make it smooth and drinkable with toasted oak and time. Of course the better going in, the better coming out. If you thought your product was good right at the start, you are really going to like it after it ages. I don’t have a cask and use medium toasted American white oak chips.
I don’t know much about stills with internal heating elements so I can’t help you there. It sounds like you are on the right track though.


----------



## papabear

Barry said:


> Not sure, but she is visiting Poland now and will be bring me back the recipe and video of making it.


please post it





Stumpy lake bee farm


----------



## dsegrest

Fuzzy said:


> Congratulations.... You have just confessed, in writing, to a comitting a fedral felony, *AND* posted it in a public forum.


You can make a certain amount for personal use legally.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>>You can make a certain amount for personal use legally.


Not true in the USA, _not even in North Carolina_.

You can make a certain amount of beer and wine legally, but home-brewed distilled spirits (unless denatured*) are illegal without a Federal license.

See: http://www.ttb.gov/spirits/faq.shtml



* denatured means deliberately contaminated as to be unusable for human consumption.

.


----------



## WBVC

What make/model is the 300 watt one and where did you get it. I don't drink by one of my daughters is aNaturopath who tinkers with natural medicaments...it would make a great gift for her.
Thanks




grozzie2 said:


> Ok, I've never really played with a still before. Mine came out very smooth, but, it's strong, so the 'watered back' comment peaks my interest. Please elaborate.
> 
> FYI, one of the things I discovered in researching the concept. Most countertop water distillers have a 520 watt heating element, and will do 4 liters of distilled water in 4 hours. Most of them come from the same manufacturer, and are just rebadged to various different names. On the manufacturer website, it says, using a typical countertop unit with 520 watt heater is to hot for doing alchohol or essential oils, but, for that they have another model. Same unit, but only a 300 watt heater. This one takes 16 hours to do a full 4 liter batch of distilled water. And in case anybody asks, I bought the water distiller because I need a source of distilled water for preparing slides when doing nosema tests for the bees  And my wife wants to experiment with distilling some essential oils. In absolutely no way was anybody contemplating it's use for other purposes
> 
> Last time I was in the local wine supply store, they had a few cute little 1 liter oak casks, so we are going to stop by this week and buy a couple, then let this age in the cask, see how it turns out. Was originally in the plan for this weekend, but, we didn't get by there yet.


----------



## grozzie2

WBVC said:


> What make/model is the 300 watt one and where did you get it.


This is the one we got.

http://www.thewaterguy.ca/catalog/v...-plastic-carafe-by-megahome-mh-da4b-p-492.htm

MH-DA4B is the model number.


----------



## Nabber86

Rader Sidetrack said:


> >>You can make a certain amount for personal use legally.
> 
> Not true in the USA, _not even in North Carolina_.
> 
> You can make a certain amount of beer and wine legally, but home-brewed distilled spirits (unless denatured*) are illegal without a Federal license.


I believe New Zealand is the only country where it is legal to distill alcohol at home. 

It is definitely not allowed in the US.


----------

